# sparcieć



## Tulán

Szukam tlumaczenia angielskiego i hiszpanskiego slowa "sparcieć", tak jak sie uzywa tego slowa w odniesieniu do jarzyn, skory, drewna. Z gory dziekuje za pomoc.


----------



## Tazzler

"become tough"?


----------



## majlo

Jaki jest kontekst?


----------



## Tulán

majlo said:


> Jaki jest kontekst?


Chodzi np. o korzen chrzanu, ktory po przelezeniu sie w zapomnieniu stracil jedrnosc i nie nadaje sie do starcia na tarce. Ale tez chcialabym okreslic tym samym zwrotem (jesli to mozliwe) stan uszczelki w ekspresie do kawy, ktora ze starosci zeschla, czyli sparciala. "Getting tough" wydaje mi sie juz przyblizeniem. Czy znajdzie sie cos bardziej precyzyjnego?


----------



## Rusak963

"Get pithy" should be the answer.


----------



## majlo

'Shrivel up' dla chrzanu. A dla uszczelki? Hmm, jedyne, co mi przychodzi do głowy to 'rot'.


----------



## Szkot

Oferuję 'dry out' dla chrzanu (i innych warzyw) i dla uszczelek.


----------



## Tulán

Bardzo dziękuje za wszystkie sugestie - przydały się! 
Pozdrowienia.


----------



## Ben Jamin

Technicznie rzecz biorąc wysychanie (drying out) zachodzi tylko wtedy kiedy coś jest nasączone wodą lub innym płynem (np. olejem). Uszczelki z zasady są suche gdy są nowe. Stara, „sparciała” uszczelka gumowa (lub plastikowa albo korkowa)  traci swoją strukturę, i raczej się rozpada (decompose) niż wysycha, robi się krucha (kruszeje – becomes brittle).


----------



## Szkot

Ben Jamin said:


> Technicznie rzecz biorąc wysychanie (drying out) zachodzi tylko wtedy kiedy coś jest nasączone wodą lub innym płynem (np. olejem). Uszczelki z zasady są suche gdy są nowe. Stara, „sparciała” uszczelka gumowa (lub plastikowa albo korkowa)  traci swoją strukturę, i raczej się rozpada (decompose) niż wysycha, robi się krucha (kruszeje – becomes brittle).



Technicznie masz rację, ale tak mówimy o uszczelkach i innych przedmiotach gumowych np. 'How to Keep Rubber Seals From Drying Out'.

​


----------



## Ben Jamin

Muszę więc pochylić czoła przed “uzusem”. Nielogiczności języka najbardziej jednak kłują oczy w językach nie swoich.


----------



## majlo

Mnie nielogiczności języka wcale najbardziej nie kłują w oczy w językach nieswoich.


----------



## Tulán

Pasują mi "dry out", "shrivel up" i "become brittle". Wygląda na to, że warto było podjąć tę dyskusję, jako że odpowiedzi jest kilka. Dziękuje za pomoc.


----------

